# Mishka tkasher elai



## Lmdreamer9

Is this Hebrew?  If it is, could you please help with translation?  Thank you for your time..

----


Mishka tkasher elai ya manyak!!!
ein li kesef liknot kartis telefon!!!
ve tishlah li link eih lehistakel  hadashot be
ivrit!!!

dash le ilyuha!!! tagid lo she gam yitkasher li ve she
hu gam manyak!!!

sku4ayu.


----------



## cfu507

Some of these words are dirty words (obscene language). I don't know if I'm allowed to translate them for you. I will send you a private message. O.K?

Where did you here it? In the US?


----------



## cfu507

Lmdreamer9 said:


> sku4ayu.


 
What is this?


----------



## tkekte

"I miss you"


----------



## elroy

cfu507 said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to translate them for you.


 Yes, you are.

Rule 20 states, "Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation must remain respectful and serious. Moderators may choose to close or delete threads that they consider to be objectionable. Do not place offensive words in the title of the thread."

Here's my translation of the message:

_Call me, you jerk!  I don't have enough money to buy a phone card!  And send me a link to view news in Hebrew!

...!  Tell him to call me to and that he's also a jerk! _

I'm not sure what "dash le ilyuha" means.

Re "jerk": The Hebrew word (actually an Arabic borrowing) is actually a lot more vulgar than "jerk," but that's more or less the connotation in this particular case.  Also, I have the feeling that using this word in this case does not actually reflect hostility or anger; it's just a way some men speak to each other (at least in Arabic and Hebrew).


----------



## Flaminius

Mishka tkasher — I am curious how these words are written in Hebrew script.  Is the latter possibly a colloquial contraction of titqasher (get in touch with someone)?


			
				Elroy said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what "dash le ilyuha" means.


It halted me a few minutes but I am guessing now it contains a typo for _Ilyahu_ (I'd think a more authentic transcription is _Eliyahu_).

Dash is a colloquial contraction for _drushat shalom_ (saying hello in one's place).


----------



## scriptum

Flaminius said:


> It halted me a few minutes but I am guessing now it contains a typo for _Ilyahu_ (I'd think a more authentic transcription is _Eliyahu_).


It's not a typo, it's Russian.
In Russian, Mishka is a familiar variant of Mihhail (=מיכאל), Il'uhha a familiar variant of Ilia (=אליהו).


----------



## cfu507

Well... this was my translation for this conversation:

Mishka tkasher elai ya manyak!!!
miska (probably a name)
*ti*tkasher (call)
elai (me)
Ya manyak (maniac, like in English)

ein li kesef liknot kartis telefon!!!
ein li (I don't have)
kesef (money)
liknot (to buy)
kartis (card)
telefone (telephone)

ve tishlah li link eih lehistakel hadashot beivrit!!!
ve (and)
tishlach (send)
li (to me)
link (probably, link)
eich (how)
lehitkasher (to look)

hadashot (news)
be (in)
ivrit (Hebrew)

dash le ilyuha!!! 
dash (best regards)
le (to)
ilyuha (probably a name, Eliyahu)

tagid lo she gam yitkasher li 
tagid (tell)
lo (him)
she (that)
gam (too)
yitkasher (to call in future tense)
li (to me)
** This boy doesn't know how to speak Hebrew well. He was supposed to say "elay" instad of "li" for "to me"
*
ve she hu gam manyak!!!

Ve (and)
she (that)
hu (he is)
gam (too) 
manyak (maniac, like in English)

I have to say that I don't like this conversation!​


----------



## elroy

"Maniac" is not a correct translation of the Hebrew/Arabic word.  In English, a maniac is someone who is mentally insane - "crazy," pretty much.  It is not a vulgar word.


----------



## Gadyc

cfu507 said:


> Where did you here it? In the US?


 
Is seems to be phonetic translation from a movie, or from a wiretapping of a phone line.

*tkekte*: did you mean you "sku4ayu" stands for "I miss you"? I don't recognize anything resembling in Hebrew.
I don't remember digits used in Hebrew instead of syllables. Missplelling? redendunt character? Lmdreamer9, can you add information?

My guess is that it is a signature, maybe a name or nickname: 
- "sha'yahu" for Yesha'yahu (Isai)? a little far from the oroigin.



> manyak (maniac, like in English)


It's more like Elroy wrote. 
The meanning (used) is more like in Arabic rather than in English. And it is really obscene. According to the context, it appears to be the worst usage of the term.


----------



## scriptum

As *tkekte* said, "sku4ayu" (skuchayu) means "I miss (you)" in Russian


----------



## amikama

*Moderator note:
The discussion about maniac vs. manyak is now in a separate thread.*


----------

